# Would a standalone Tivo box work with my Dish Network service?



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm a current Dish subscriber, and wanting to make the jump to the DVR level, but some of the negative reports about stability have me concerned. 

I'm also a bit of a penny pincher, and want to avoid monthly fees.

Also, the dual tuner is of interest to me.

All these things point to the 721, I know, but as I said, I'm a bit intimidated by reports about the unit's stability.

so my question: If I just buy a standalone Tivo unit would it work with my Dish Network system?

Also, is there any chance of Dish in the future allowing a "one time lifetime fee" for future PVR uses, similar to the Tivo $300 fee? That might make the 522 more palatable for me.

And of course, if I really wanted the Tivo, I know I could just switch to D*, but again, to get the comparable package that I have on my dish (the lowest, 50 pack plus local channels, would run me about $10 more a month.)

Thanks all.

D.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes, you can use a SA Tivo. You cannot use a two-tuner one, however.

Dennis


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

you don't want to pay the $10 monthly charge but want to pay the $13 or so that tivo charges and get just ONE tuner?!? that isn't making much sense to me. the 50x adn 721 is not as bad as everyone makes it seem on here. i know numerous people personally who have them and never had a problem, in fact i don't know one that has had a serious problem. go for the 522, it looks like a great reciver, plus you'll be able to eliminate any outlet fees on another receiver. if you decide to go the SA tivo route, be aware that the $300 lifetime fee is the lifetime of the unit, not your lifetime.


----------

